# Pet Insurance Recommendation (Embrace or Nationwide)



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

As we are preparing for our new puppy, we have decided to invest in pet insurance because, as we found out with our previous dog, you just never know what might happen. 

Our vet has recommended two insurance companies: Embrace Pet Insurance and Nationwide. Embrace seems to be pretty legitimate based on its website and testimonials. This is also the company the Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club recommends. I did a quick search on this website and there were a few threads about Embrace, but they were over a decade old. I don't know much about Nationwide's pet insurance plan, but AFAIK, Nationwide is a reputable company, so I can't imagine it being a bad choice.

Do any members have any experience with either of these insurance companies that can testify for/against them? Or are there other insurance companies that are better than these two?

Thanks!


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

We have two goldens and use Trupanion simply because of their lifetime deductible policy. They are quick about remittance as well. I can’t speak to Nationwide or Embrace though.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Another Trupanion user. We took out the policy to cover catastrophic events so our deductible is 1K. Makes the policy pretty affordable.


----------



## Kenpup (Feb 1, 2020)

We have always had healthy paws in the past and have had a really good experience with them. One of our goldens had Lymphoma and had chemo and half body radiation (and survived over 5 years) and they paid 90% after our $250 deductible. Could never have done it without them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Very very pleased with Embrace, been with them 11 years.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

I just signed up with TruPanion for our now 6-month golden. During my "research phase", I also looked into Embrace, Pet Plan, Nationwide, Healthy Paws, Figo, and Pets Best.

YMMV, but here is how I ended up going with TruPanion.

#1 - I was primarily interested in catastrophic coverage, so "wellness services" was not a driving factor
#2 - Because of the breed, I wanted the minimum exclusions
#3 - Because my primary interest was "catastrophic", I was averse to "limits"

Here is what I found about the various insurance coverages that drove my decision:

*General Observation*
On paper, most of the insurance coverages look very similar. 80% cost share, exclusions of pre-existing conditions, no coverage for "wellness services". And, their costs are fairly similar. The exceptions were Nationwide and TruPanion, and their costs reflected their differences.
For context, I've included the deductibles and cost shares I used when comparing policies. For most, you can adjust these to your preference, with some impact on the monthly charges.
*Embrace: $750 deductible, 80% cost share, $30K limit*
My biggest issue with Embrace was the limits. You can get a high limit, but why do that if other plans don't have limits?
*Pet Plan, $500 deductible, 80% cost share, $25K limit*
Same as Embrace, "limits".
*Nationwide, $250 deductible, 90% cost share, no limits*
Plain and simple, "cost". Nationwide was, by far, the most expensive plan out there. It was 3x more expensive than the majority of the other plans, and 2x more expensive than TruPanion. On the "plus side", it has the lowest deductible, a higher-than-most cost share (90% vice 80%), and includes wellness. But, this means I'm paying quite a bit for things that aren't on my "primary interest" list.
*Healthy Paws, $500 deductible, 80% cost share, no limits*
Hips. Healthy Paws was actually my top pick, based on coverage, cost, etc. But, Healthy Paws had a 12-month wait before hips would be covered. That was a non-starter for us.
*Figo, $750 deductible, 80% cost share, no limits*
My only rationale for not going with Figo was that it seemed pretty much "the same" as Healthy Paws, and Healthy Paws seemed "more recommended" in my locale.
*Pets Best, $500 deductible, 80% cost share, no limits*
Same as Figo.

*TruPanion, $700 deductible, 90% cost share, no limits*
TruPanion is a different breed of policy. Their deductibles are on a per-condition basis, vice per-annum (which is how pretty much every other policy works). If you have a dog that has a lot of different conditions, you're going to be paying a lot up-front to meet that per-condition deductible. But, once those deductibles are met, there's no per-annums to meet. If your dog only has one-or-two conditions being treated, this could be beneficial.
But, we chose TruPanion because they only had a 30-day waiting period for all covered conditions, including hips. We were able to lessen the cost of TruPanion by raising our deductible from $500 to $700. But, if we need to use it (remember, "catastrophic"), $200 will be a drop in the proverbial bucket. The 90% cost share is also a bonus.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Yrigollen2 (Dec 28, 2019)

We have Nation wide for our 7 month old. Has been awesome! She has had stomach problems that have been pretty costly. They have reimbursed us each time with no problems. I highly recommend.


----------



## Kenpup (Feb 1, 2020)

So we just finished a very expensive day with our boy. 

Have him currently covered by TruPanion because there was not a waiting period after we picked him up from the breeder. Have always had Healthy Paws before.

Total costs for the day were about $1600+.

I did the calculations for Healthy paws vs TruPanion as I was deciding whether to switch him to Healthy Paws like our other dogs. 

Our reimbursement for each came to the following (after deductibles and office visits were deducted):

TruPanion: $191
Healthy Paws: $630 (because our $250 deductible would have already been met) 

The thing with TruPanion is the next time he gets sick we are again responsible for the first $700 for that condition. With Healthy Paws, we are covered at 80% for the next incident (excluding office visit).

For us, both of these policies ran about $75 per month. 

Healthy Paws makes more sense for us. I think it comes down to your risk tolerance and how much $700 per incident would impact you. For us, it didn’t make sense and I have enrolled him in Healthy Paws. 

Regardless...wow-it is SO important to have pet insurance! 😊


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Consumer Reports has some good information and comparison of plans. 
Do a web search for Consumer Reports Pet Insurance.


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kenpup said:


> Regardless...wow-it is SO important to have pet insurance! 😊


Cannot agree more!



Kenpup said:


> TruPanion: $191
> Healthy Paws: $630 (because our $250 deductible would have already been met)
> 
> The thing with TruPanion is the next time he gets sick we are again responsible for the first $700 for that condition. With Healthy Paws, we are covered at 80% for the next incident (excluding office visit).


While you're correct about "_again responsible for the first $700 for that condition_", I think it's also important to note that TruPanion will no longer require any deductible for the condition you pup was seen for this go-around.

With any insurance, you're really hoping not to have to use it. With TruPanion, if you need to use it, you're hoping not to have multiple "conditions". With others, you're hoping not to have "multiple years".

I, too, am considering switching from TruPanion to Healthy Paws (due to cost) once we know there shouldn't be any hip issues.

But...

Whatever conditions are treated under TruPanion become "pre-existing conditions" under Healthy Paws, and won't be covered. This may end up making our decision for us.


----------



## Kenpup (Feb 1, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> Cannot agree more!
> 
> 
> While you're correct about "_again responsible for the first $700 for that condition_", I think it's also important to note that TruPanion will no longer require any deductible for the condition you pup was seen for this go-around.
> ...



There is a good explanation of what Healthy Paws considers a pre existing condition on their website. Our pup is only 6 mos old and a clean slate health wise (except for normal puppy stuff).


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kenpup said:


> There is a good explanation of what Healthy Paws considers a pre existing condition on their website. Our pup is only 6 mos old and a clean slate health wise (except for normal puppy stuff).


Yes, and that is why we went with TruPanion. Our Kona is also 6-months old and has a clean slate from our veterinarian. But, *from Healthy Paws' website*...

"_Hip dysplasia coverage is provided at no extra cost and is subject to a 12 month waiting period for pets younger than six._"

So, 12 months down the road, there's the possibility of some evidence of hip dysplasia. At that point, not only will Healthy Paws exclude it as "pre-existing", but so will every other insurance. I don't want to take that chance. YMMV


----------



## Kenpup (Feb 1, 2020)

SoCalEngr said:


> Yes, and that is why we went with TruPanion. Our Kona is also 6-months old and has a clean slate from our veterinarian. But, *from Healthy Paws' website*...
> 
> "_Hip dysplasia coverage is provided at no extra cost and is subject to a 12 month waiting period for pets younger than six._"
> 
> So, 12 months down the road, there's the possibility of some evidence of hip dysplasia. At that point, not only will Healthy Paws exclude it as "pre-existing", but so will every other insurance. I don't want to take that chance. YMMV


I am sort of confused. I thought it was just a 12 month waiting period for hips, which I am ok with at our boy’s age. I am confused how it is then a pre existing condition? You mean if he actually develops hip issues in the interim? 

Sorry, my mind is particularly feeble this morning😊


----------



## SoCalEngr (Apr 11, 2020)

Kenpup said:


> I am sort of confused. I thought it was just a 12 month waiting period for hips, which I am ok with at our boy’s age. I am confused how it is then a pre existing condition? You mean if he actually develops hip issues in the interim?
> 
> Sorry, my mind is particularly feeble this morning😊


Yes, that is my understanding. If anything develops with the hips during that 12-month waiting period, then the hips will "retroactively" be considered pre-existing and Healthy Paws will not cover them.

For-what-its-worth, the definition of "pre-existing" that appears to be used by all insurance providers has this "retroactive characteristic" to it.

We're currently covered under TruPanion, but I believe you can substitute in any plan. We take our Kona in for "an issue". In discussing the issue with the vet, we say something like "yeah, the breeder mentioned...". If that goes into the veterinarian's exam writeup, the issue can be classified as "pre-existing", because we indicated presence/awareness of the issue before the policy went in force.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

I have Embrace. Very few cover the actual cost of the vet visits and if you see a specialist...those can be pretty high.


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

SoCalEngr said:


> Yes, that is my understanding. If anything develops with the hips during that 12-month waiting period, then the hips will "retroactively" be considered pre-existing and Healthy Paws will not cover them.


I know this thread is old but need to correct this. From Healthy Paw’s own words: 

“24) Pre-existing conditions means:
a. Illness or condition which developed or redeveloped prior to the pet policy effective date;
b. an injury, or recurrence of an injury, as a result of an accident that occurred prior to the pet policy effective date; or
c. any condition or complication resulting from an illness that developed, or any injury as a result of an accident that occurred prior to the pet policy effective date.”

The key words are “pet policy effective date.” The pet policy effective date starts from the effective date, including the waiting period. If there is hip dysplasia during the waiting period, it is not a preexisting condition. It is just not paid because it is in the waiting period. After the waiting period, if you still need to pay expenses for the hip dysplasia, then it is covered.

So, for e.g., you start coverage on April 1, 2021. That is your pet policy effective date. The waiting period for hip dysplasia is 12 months from the effective date. So, from April 1, 2021 to March 30, 2022, that’s the waiting period. If your pup develops hip dysplasia during this waiting period, Healthy Paw’s won’t pay for the incurred medical fees. But any fees incurred after March 30, 2022 should be covered. You cannot “retroactively” move something that occurred during the waiting period to a period BEFORE the effective date of the policy, which means it will never be covered. If such was the case, Healthy Paws may as well said hip dysplasia is totally excluded. That is my interpretation of the waiting period.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Visitador said:


> The pet policy effective date starts from the effective date, including the waiting period. If there is hip dysplasia during the waiting period, it is not a preexisting condition. It is just not paid because it is in the waiting period. After the waiting period, if you still need to pay expenses for the hip dysplasia, then it is covered.


That's interesting. Embrace doesn't define pre-existing condition like you've listed above. This is what Embrace (the insurance I've used for my pets for like 6 years now) says (found here: Pre-Existing Conditions & Pet Insurance | How Embrace Does it Differently (embracepetinsurance.com))
"A pre-existing condition is any injury, illness, or irregularity noticed by you or your veterinarian before the end of your waiting period, even if your pet never went to see the veterinarian for it."

So then I thought, shoot, maybe Embrace is just an outlier or maybe Healthy Paws is the outlier so I went to their site and read this: "There is a waiting period of 15 days after your policy effective date. Your policy is effective 12:01 a.m. the day after you enroll your pet(s) with Healthy Paws Pet Insurance. You can submit claims for accidents and illnesses that occur after the 15-day waiting period. For pets enrolled before the age of six, there is a 12-month waiting period for hip dysplasia... Hip dysplasia is included in the coverage at no additional cost to you, as long as the following requirements are met:

Your pet is under the age of six (6) at the time of enrollment
*No clinical signs or symptoms manifest within the first twelve (12) months of continuous coverage.* For additional information please click here to see policy specific provisions related to this FAQ"
They expand on that further re: CCL injuries, "
Are cruciate ligament (CL, CCL, ACL) injuries covered?
If your pet's complete medical records review shows no history of a cruciate ligament problem, and no history of limping, the injury is eligible for coverage. *For example, if your pet has shown lameness, or a full/partial tear before enrollment or during any applicable waiting period , on either side prior to enrollment, the other side is also excluded from coverage.*"


----------



## Clipper's mom (Apr 27, 2019)

We use Embrace, selected because it was reputable AND we got a discount on premiums due to membership in USAA, so it was less expensive. Anyone currently or formerly a member of military can be a USAA member. We have a policy with a $1000 deductible, 90% coverage, and $10,000 annual maximum. Our puppy swallowed a bottlecap in her first year, and surgery and associated treatment was covered to the tune of about $7000. It’s not perfect, but it costs us less than $40/month, even though we live in a high cost area of the country. FWIW, USAA auto insurance is also always top rated by Consumer’s Reports, so if you can join USAA, you can get good pet AND car insurance for low cost.


----------



## Camienard (May 13, 2021)

Compare the benefits which both of these companies offer to you, and decide what is more important for yourself. If you have more pets, it would be good to choose a company which offers you a discount for any new pet which you make an insurance for. You can check this review of the best pet insurance companies, I am sure that you can go for one of those. All of the companies are good, but you have to decide what will be better for your pet.


----------



## ReaskerOlon (12 mo ago)

I find pet insurance very convenient. The main thing is to choose the right insurance company to have no problems in the future. However, when I was choosing where to insure my dog, I came across many pitfalls. Then my dog's veterinarian sent this article Pet insurance for every dog. I got into detail about the types of insurance and what treatment it covers, and now I am still thinking about where to insure my animal. In answer to your question, I can say that many of my friends have insured their pets with this Nationwide company and seem to be satisfied. But you better read about other companies.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Camienard said:


> Compare the benefits which both of these companies offer to you, and decide what is more important for yourself. If you have more pets, it would be good to choose a company which offers you a discount for any new pet which you make an insurance for. You can check this review of the best pet insurance companies, I am sure that you can go for one of those. All of the companies are good, but you have to decide what will be better for your pet.


Interesting that they don't review Nationwide Insurance. I wonder why.


----------



## steve3d2005 (Oct 28, 2021)

I had Nationwide Whole Pet with my most recent dog(Great Dane). He developed Osteosarcoma of his Front Leg in October of 2020 at the age of 4.5. I will say Nationwide was amazing with respect to covering the treatment. No matter what the vet threw at us, I just said go for it if it will help him maintain quality of life. Ultimately I think for two surgeries, TONS of drugs, radiation, and chemo our total costs were in the neighborhood of $35,000. Treatments spanned 2020/2021 so 2 deductibles @ $250 each, probably cost us about $4k out of pocket for everything. Still a lot of money, but had we not had insurance we would have unfortunately had to put him down much sooner, not because he couldn't be helped, but because the cost would have been far too much. The process for submitting claims was super easy. Simply login to the website, upload your receipt and fill in 3 boxes. Name of Vet, whether it was for injury or illness, and what treatment was done. The money was generally sent to my bank account in less than a week. Not once was I ever contacted or questioned about any treatment I chose to pursue. It appears as though as long as a licensed vet is doing the work and feels it is appropriate they will pay out.


----------

